# what are THM files on videos and can I edit video dates?



## airtas (Sep 5, 2010)

is there a "date taken" option for videos taken with my canon camera?

also what are the THM files canon creates on videos?


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2010)

THM is a thumbnail or Theme file type.

You may get more video help on a video forum. The Photo Forum is mostly about still photography.


----------

